# Switching from Clif to homemade something?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I like the Clif product but am getting a bit tired of them and they seem too sugary and the arsenic study is a bit of a concern. I'd like to start making a homemade gel or something. 
What would you recommend? Also, what a good easy to clean container?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Make Your Own Homemade Energy Gel | Active.com

Homemade Energy Gels

Homemade gels, adequate carbs, etc.: General Nutrition: Runner's World Forums

Homemade Energy Gel - YouTube

Cycling Nutrition: DIY All Natural Organic Homemade Energy Gel | Boulder Cycling Club

Home Made Power Gels - Energy for Less : Articles : SummitPost

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...8/30/50-cent-all-natural-homemade-energy-gel/


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

^ Some great info. Especially the summit post article. A lot of recommendations for brown rice syrup but I'd prefer to use something else because of the arsenic concerns. maltodextrin could be a good alternative and not as sweet. 
I've mixed honey and peanut butter before which works well for long days but kind of a mess. 
One neat thing about making your gel is that you can adjust the glucose / fructose ratio based on the intensity and length of your workout.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

rice flour seems like a good ingredient for a bar of some kind. 
no idea on a good container. i have been thinking about that one myself.
as az has pointed out, there is a plethora of info out there already.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

LARA bars are easy to make at home.


----------



## sya_unit (Jul 22, 2012)

I make my own protein bars. Keep them in the freezer. Pop them in my pack and use as needed. I use almond flour, coconut flour, chia gel, flax seed meal, stevia, and some cocoa. They are very filling, and chia is good for hydration.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Energy Gel Recipe from Thrive
I've been wanting to give this one a go. Basically purified dates with agave syrup and citrus zest to flavor. Raw simple sugars.

Is there any need for anything more processed when you can get the sugars and carbs you need from raw sources? I'm not a raw foodie but if something is this easy, why not?

humangear GoToob 3 fl. oz. Bottle - Package of 3 at REI.com
These look perfect for storing your homemade gels. I've played with them in the stores, just need to buy a set and start making gels.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

the one with dates reminded me of this. I love dates, but would not want to eat too many on the trail due to their laxative effect, but, that may not be the case for the next guy. i think that any time a person tries something new, be ready for a really good or a really bad reaction...


----------

